# Yarn Shops in Rancho Mirage, Palm Desert area?



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I am going to a retreat/conference next weekend and staying in a hotel in the Rancho Mirage area. Know of any yarn shops I should visit? We will have Saturday afternoon free. I have been going to this conference for the last few years and where there was two or three shops in the phone book, now they seem to have disappeared. I am also interested in bead shops too. Know aboout Monica's and the yarn shop next to it but are there any others?


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Go to www.sweaterbabe.com and find the link to locate a yarn shop. That should help. There is also something called knitmap (I think) but I've never used it. Good luck to you.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

The Yarn Company is located at: 73661 Hwy 111
Palm Desert, CA 92260
(760) 341-7734
Ewe 'n Me
79-845 California 111 #102, La Quinta, CA 92253
(760) 347-1252
Jo-Ann's 
Dinah Shore Dr, Rancho Mirage, CA 92270
Phone760) 321-6570 

Have fun.
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

JTM said:


> The Yarn Company is located at: 73661 Hwy 111
> Palm Desert, CA 92260
> (760) 341-7734
> Ewe 'n Me
> ...


I do spend most of the winter in Palm Desert and have been to all the shops above. Ewe 'n Me allows knitting in shop/not necessary to have bought yarn there...but they do hope you will make a purchase.
Jo-Ann is located at Dinah Shore and Montery...just off the I-10 
Jane


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations. By the time I visiting the Yarn Company, it was closed but I will be back in the area in September. I did visit Monica's Quilt and Bead shop and Harriet's Yarns right next door.


----------

